# Elderly men and young girls bursted during illegal Thailand hotel orgy (Photos/video) –...



## stato (Apr 22, 2018)

A video has been released showing the moment 18 men were caught with young girls during an illegal Thailand hotel orgy.

According to DailyMail, British men, Americans, Germans, Canadians, Australians, Russians, Malaysians and Chinese party-goers, were among others who were questioned and later released. The owner …





Read more via Linda Ikeji’s Blog – https://ift.tt/2qUsO0j

Get more  World News


----------

